# rcscewz latest news



## aj8302 (Aug 25, 2005)

So does any one know what the latest news is on the breakin. Who did it?


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

it was prof. plum with the candlestick in the library  YEA! YEA! thats it!


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

I here they did it themselves for insurance scam..... I here they wernt doing to well and with chistmas here they needed the extra cash for presents


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

Jk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I heard it was aliens, and the merchandise in question was vaporized


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

BPSHADOW said:


> I heard it was aliens, and the merchandise in question was vaporized


Aliens! :dude: 
hell I heard it was the EBAY fairy. and there was cash left under his pillow.


----------

